# Thinking of buying for for sheer novelty......



## Pip (24 Jul 2010)

Has anyone seen one of these in the flesh, or better yet, actually ridden one?

http://www.retrotogo.com/2010/04/penny-farthing-bicycle-gets-a-modern-makeover.html

http://www.discountleisure.co.uk/p/Bicycle-Antique-Ammaco-Penny-Farthing.html




Clearly I'm not thinking of using it as an every day ride, but as a bit of fun and to toddle to the shops occasionally it lloks like an interesting prospect.....!


----------



## Spokesmann (27 Jul 2010)

Certainly a mor manageable 28" front wheel. Not sure if the purists would approve though! Certainly a most different novelty machine. Go for it!


----------



## adds21 (27 Jul 2010)

I keep getting really tempted myself! Although I'd have to go for the 36" wheel version. I hadn't seen the one with the 700c wheel before, but it's just not big enough!


----------



## Arch (28 Jul 2010)

Oh, yes, they're a giggle! We had one for a while, when it wasn't being used it sat in the huge fireplace in our student house, draped with fairy lights. It was A Feature.

Great fun though. It takes a bit of getting used to, the direct drive through the wheel (every time you push forward on the pedal, the bike wants to go the other way, so you have to be firm with the steering.), and of course it's fixed, but it would be hilarious to ride one to the shops!


----------



## Twiggy (29 Jul 2010)

The first looks pretty good, though I've seen it somewhat cheaper at unicycling/performer equipment specialists, hundred and fifty quid cheaper, so it's worth shopping around. 

Smaller wheel = harder to ballance, from what I've heard, so it's something to be aware of when purchasing.


----------



## Hilldodger (29 Jul 2010)

Twiggy said:


> The first looks pretty good, though I've seen it somewhat cheaper at unicycling/performer equipment specialists, hundred and fifty quid cheaper, so it's worth shopping around.
> 
> Smaller wheel = harder to ballance, from what I've heard, so it's something to be aware of when purchasing.




They're good fun and we have several of them but you don't want to ride them very far and they're nothing like riding the real thing.


----------



## CopperBrompton (29 Jul 2010)

I don't think I could justify £350-500 on a very occasional novelty, but I wonder whether the £120 one might stand up ok to a few days' use a year? At that sort of price, it is kind of tempting. :-)

Anyone tried it?


----------



## Bristol Dave (3 Sep 2010)

I've had a hankering for one since I saw them on the 'Dave' channel (a group in cycle gear ride them round a dinning table at either end of advert breaks). However, like Ben, the price tag puts me off until my lottery win (this week, I'm sure!).

I feel that you would have to do it justice while riding by wearing a top hat and sporting an enormous mustache! 

BD


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Nov 2010)

I've ridden both of those.
The bigger wheel one is a tad more practical, I suppose, but a 36" wheel is still pretty small. You won't go all that fast.
Brilliant fun though.

If you check out when Cyclemagic are doing an event near you, they have a few pennies you can try.
Hilldodger of this parish is far too much of a gent to plug his gigs, so I'll do it for him.


----------

